# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Pse duhet votuar

## Neteorm

1. Vota eshte zë. Zëri zyrtarizohet me votë, të tjerat mbeten fjalë.

2. Ne Shqiperi nuk ka kuorum pjesemarrje ne zgjedhje, ndaj nese voton qofte edhe nje pakice shume e vogel, zgjedhjet certifikohen dhe rezultatet perkthehen ne mandate 4 vjecare te njerezve te zgjedhur nga pakica, por qe do bejne ligje per TE GJITHE ne.

3. Kete vit do kemi risi edhe nje vote preferenciale, jepja nje kandidati ose kandidateje qe e meriton dhe qe percjell vlera, qe mesazhi i njerezve qe duam ne politike, te jete i qarte.

4. Nese nuk votojme ne, ndoshta vazhdon dhe ajo tradita qe te tjere mund te votojne per ne, keshtu qe me mire te votojme vete.

5. Ne rast se eshte tendenca qe votat te vidhen apo te numerohen keq, kjo mund te ndikoje kur ka pak votues. Mund te vidhen e te tjetersohen, 100, 1000, 10.000 vota, por jo 100.000 e 1 milione! Sa me shume votues te jemi, aq me pak do na vjedhin dot.

6. Vota eshte nje mesazh, zgjidhni se cfare mesazhi do donit te jepnit. Mesazhi i votes se bardhe nuk eshte se i intereson njeriu ne Shqiperi dhe nuk u nxihet faqja per te, por mesazhi pro ose kunder, po. Ndaj voto, mos e digj voten. Ka gjithsej 735 gra kandidate dhe 1105 burra kandidate, ne rang kombetar, zgjidh njerin prej tyre.

7. Nese e shet, e tregton apo e këmben voten me nje favor, mendoje si nje kredi qe merr ne banke. Sot merr 5.000 leke, neser do paguash me interes 5 milione leke per gjerat qe nuk shkojne, ndaj mendoje a ia vlen.

8. Nese te kane bere presion per voten, mos harro se pertej asaj qe thone, ata nuk e dine dot se per ke do votosh realisht. Ndaj voto ke te duash sidoqofte, s'kane per ta marre dot vesh.

Edlira Cepani

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pse duhet votuar ne Shqiperi ? Sepse ke nje mundesi te sigurte qe po te votosh nje nga tri partite PS,PD,LSI ; ke nje siguri pothuajse apsolute qe ne qofte se nuk voton nje kriminel, nje hajdut e voton patjeter. Nje shans te tille nuk e gjen ne asnje vend tjeter,te behesh ose te ndihmosh hajdutet vetem duke votuar. Pastaj,eshte edhe kenaqsi sepse keta politikanet hajdut shqiptare vjedhin kryesisht vetem te varferit ! Pra duhet te ndihmoni edhe ju me voten tuaj ne varferimin e Shqiperise !
Duhet te votoni,sepse siç thote nje shprehje ;"Duhet té vjedhesh leket aty ku gjenden,aty ku jane te varferit.Vertet te varferit kane pak por si numer jane shume " !
Mos harroni te votoni se ky numer duhet shtuar,jo vetem i hajduteve por veçanerisht i te varferve !

----------


## Albo

Nese zgjedh te mos votosh:

1. Nuk je me qytetar sovran i atij vendi, je nje argat, nje skllav pa liri e pa pushtet per te zgjedhur drejtimin e vendit ne te cilin ti jeton.

2. Je duke deshmuar se nuk ke me asnje shprese per ate vend, si Serafimi me lart.

3. Je duke deshmuar se ti nuk ke fare besim tek sistemi demokratik ne vend.

4. Je duke deshmuar se ti nuk ke besim tek urtesia kolektive e shoqerise ne te cilen jeton.

5. Je duke u dhene mesazhin femijeve te tu, qe mbase nuk jane ne moshe madhore per te votuar, se ata nuk kane asnje te ardhme ne ate vend.

6. Je duke e bere punen e "hajduteve te votave" me te lehte, pasi pjesmarrja e ulet ne zgjedhje e ndryshon rezultatin shume kollaj.

7. Je duke ulur edhe koston e "blerjes se votave" nga oligarket e atij vendi, pasi nuk u duhet me te blejne 10,000 vota te sigurojne nje mandat deputeti, 5000 mjaftojne.

8. Je duke u dhene sinjalin klases politike dhe pushtetareve qe te sillen me ju si nje mjerke e keqe, pasi ju asnjehere nuk do ti ndeshkoni me voten tuaj.

9. Nuk ke me te drejte te ankohesh per klasen tuaj politike, qeverine, apo politikat e saj.

10. Po jepni nje kontribut te madh, ashtu pa e ditur, ne transformimin e Shqiperise e shqiptareve ne Albanistan dhe albanistanas.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nese zgjedh te votosh si Albo :

1) Jo vetem qe ke merita qe  i ke mbajtur per 30 vjet ne pushtet shokun Gramoz e shokun Sali por shpreson akoma ti mbash ne pushtet edhe 30 vjet te tjera. 

2) Je duke deshmuar,si Albo, qe shpreson qe Rama te kete nje mandat te trete,te katert e te peste. Mos harro pa voten tende e te Albos; Rama nuk mundet kurre te kete legjitimitet.

3) Je duke deshmuar qe jo vetem miraton keto 30 vjet krim,droge e varferi por je edhe pjesmares ne kete "sistem demokratik",qe eshte ndertuar edhe me voten tende.

4) Je duke u dhene mesazhin femijeve te tu,qe edhe ti po ndihmon ne zbrazjen e shqiptareve. Do vi nje dite qe ti do mburresh perpara femijve te tu kur Shqiperia te mbushtet me popull nga Bangladeshi.( Eshte nje e ardhme jo e larget).

5) Oligarket jane edhe merita jote.Pa voten dhe legjimitetin tend edhe oligarket do ta kishin veshtire te vidhnin edhe ne emrin tend.

6) Je duke u dhe sinjalin klases politike qe siç kane bere edhe me keq mund te bejne. Ti prap do i votosh.

7) Kur voton nuk ke edhe pse te ankohesh,se o i ke votuar i paditur si budalla ose i ke votuar me dije si ...

8) Dhe e fundit se pikat nuk mbarojne kurre...Si mbas kohes se komunizmit edhe per kete kohe mundet te justifikohesh me shprehjen e famshme shqiptare : Te gjithe bashkvuajtes dhe te gjithe bashkefajtor. Keshtu nuk keni pse edhe merziteni partia se ne fund te fundit Partia do t'ju justifikoje .
Nje votues ne Shqiperi ka dy rruge (meqenese partite e reja nuk i voton njeri) ose te shkoje mbas turmes dhe partise  ose te shkoje mbas ndergjegjes dhe moralit .

----------


## Neteorm

Sipas kendveshtrimeve juaja, i bie keq te votosh e keq te mos votosh ska sens te thuash mos te votosh sepse voton "kriminele e hajduta". Une personalisht keto dite pasi jemi rrethuar me miq e shok, jemi te detyruar ndonjeher tju dogjojme kauzat politike qe ata perfaqesojne dhe realisht te vjen keq po prap do shkosh te votosh, jo per Edi Ramen ose Lulin, Ilirin a ku ta di une po sepse ai deputeti i zones eshte kushuriri i shokut te ngushte, e me ardhjen e tij ne pushtet ti ke avantazhe..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Sipas kendveshtrimeve juaja, i bie keq te votosh e keq te mos votosh ska sens te thuash mos te votosh sepse voton "kriminele e hajduta". Une personalisht keto dite pasi jemi rrethuar me miq e shok, jemi te detyruar ndonjeher tju dogjojme kauzat politike qe ata perfaqesojne dhe realisht te vjen keq po prap do shkosh te votosh, jo per Edi Ramen ose Lulin, Ilirin a ku ta di une po sepse ai deputeti i zones eshte kushuriri i shokut te ngushte, e me ardhjen e tij ne pushtet ti ke avantazhe..


Po pra ne Shqiperi votohet per dy qellime ose mundesi,votohet ose te jesh pjestar ose te jesh pjesmares. Kur voton prsh si puna Albos,voton vetem si pjesmares ne vjedhje,(nuk perfiton nga vjedhja por ndihmon ne vjedhje)ndersa kur voton prsh per kushuririn a shokun se te ka premtuar diçka etj etj voton direkt me shpresen qe te maresh dhe ti nje pjese...

----------


## Albo

Serafimo,

Kish vajtur njehere ne Shqiperi, ne 2017 mos gaboj, nje profesor universiteti nga Bolonja e Italise. Ishte profesor i shkencave politike. Kish ardhur per te vezhguar nga afer si fushaten zgjedhore, edhe zgjedhjet, edhe te studionte me kujdes politiken shqiptare. Shpenzoi ne Shqiperi jo me pak se 2 muaj aqsa filloi edhe shqip te mesonte. Perkthyesi i tij shqiptar, qe e shoqeronte kudo, u be shume kurioz nje dite pasi profesori jo vetem qe pyeste, por mbante edhe shume shenime ne bllokun e vete te punes.

- Profesor, ju vini nga nje vend i madh si Italia, perse e humbni kohen me politiken e mbrapshte shqiptare?

- Jo, e ke shume gabim. Politika shqiptare ka dicka qe i mungon politikes italiane.

- Cfare shikon tek politika shqiptare qe i mungoka politikes italiane? - pyet i cuditur perkthyesi.

- Stabilitetin politik.

- Po cfare stabiliteti politik flet o profesor! - qeshi shqiptari pasi kujtonte se po tallej me te.

- Shqiptaret post-komuniste kane sot nje qeveri qe nderron duart cdo 8 vjet. Qeverite nuk bien kollaj dhe vendi nuk kalon ne zgjedhje te parakoshme. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por ajo qe eshte me  mbreselenese eshte fakti qe me voten e tyre, shqiptaret kane nxjerre ne pension dy kreret e politikes ne keto 20 vitet e fundit, Fatos Nano e Sali Berisha.

- Shqiptari heshti dhe po bluante ne koke ate qe sapo degjoi nga goja e profesorit.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

Po, duhet votuar pa u trembur nga kercenimet e mzinjve, dhe pd-istave te tjere.
Ketu po behen presione nga keta te "djathtet", e ti me ben filozofira.
Ka nje menyre vetem, per te hequr kercenimin:
 Voto Edin, voto qytetarin.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafimo,
> 
> Kish vajtur njehere ne Shqiperi, ne 2017 mos gaboj, nje profesor universiteti nga Bolonja e Italise. Ishte profesor i shkencave politike. Kish ardhur per te vezhguar nga afer si fushaten zgjedhore, edhe zgjedhjet, edhe te studionte me kujdes politiken shqiptare. Shpenzoi ne Shqiperi jo me pak se 2 muaj aqsa filloi edhe shqip te mesonte. Perkthyesi i tij shqiptar, qe e shoqeronte kudo, u be shume kurioz nje dite pasi profesori jo vetem qe pyeste, por mbante edhe shume shenime ne bllokun e vete te punes.
> 
> - Profesor, ju vini nga nje vend i madh si Italia, perse e humbni kohen me politiken e mbrapshte shqiptare?
> 
> - Jo, e ke shume gabim. Politika shqiptare ka dicka qe i mungon politikes italiane.
> 
> - Cfare shikon tek politika shqiptare qe i mungoka politikes italiane? - pyet i cuditur perkthyesi.
> ...


Albo nganjehere dukesh edhe ti si italiani,dukesh sikur edhe ti se kupton Shqiperine. Tani ky stabiliteti politik i joti dhe i italianit bazohet ne zgjedhjet e vjedhura dhe te kontestuara nga te gjitha partite,pra qe ketu stabiliteti dhe legjimiteti i pretenduar eshte i rreme. Kjo eshte aq e vertete sa ti brenda çdo 8 vjeçari ke gjithmone kriza pa fund. Ne asnje vend te botes,(as edhe ne Kosove...) ti nuk ke ambasadat dhe zyrtaret e huaj te kene nje rol te tille,jane pothuajse vendimares ne politiken shqiptare. Pra ti ke aq shume stabilitet politik qe ke prodhuar 97,21 janarin,daljen nga parlamenti,mosmarjen pjese e opozites ne zgjedhjet e fundit etj etj.
Shpegoja italianit qe stabiliteti politik nuk eshte vetem qendrimi 8 vjete i nje qeverie,por stabiliteti politik eshte kryesisht administrata shteterore,pra shteti. Ne Itali nuk ke ndryshim administrate mbas çdo 8 vjeçari zgjedhjeve,nje komandant policie mundet te qendroje edhe 30 vjet... "Ti" nuk ke nje parti qe ben zgjedhje (Kosova e ka),ti je pothuajse 3-4 vjet pa gjykate kushtetuese dhe ke drejtesine te coptuar,je pothuajse edhe pa President sepse presidenti punon per partine e gruas etj etj

"Prandaj,shqiptari mire beri qe heshti,se te bluash ne koke budallikun e italianit duhet te jesh alien...

----------


## Albo

> Albo nganjehere dukesh edhe ti si italiani,dukesh sikur edhe ti se kupton Shqiperine. Tani ky stabiliteti politik i joti dhe i italianit bazohet ne zgjedhjet e vjedhura dhe te kontestuara nga te gjitha partite,pra qe ketu stabiliteti dhe legjimiteti i pretenduar eshte i rreme. Kjo eshte aq e vertete sa ti brenda çdo 8 vjeçari ke gjithmone kriza pa fund. Ne asnje vend te botes,(as edhe ne Kosove...) ti nuk ke ambasadat dhe zyrtaret e huaj te kene nje rol te tille,jane pothuajse vendimares ne politiken shqiptare. Pra ti ke aq shume stabilitet politik qe ke prodhuar 97,21 janarin,daljen nga parlamenti,mosmarjen pjese e opozites ne zgjedhjet e fundit etj etj.
> Shpegoja italianit qe stabiliteti politik nuk eshte vetem qendrimi 8 vjete i nje qeverie,por stabiliteti politik eshte kryesisht administrata shteterore,pra shteti. Ne Itali nuk ke ndryshim administrate mbas çdo 8 vjeçari zgjedhjeve,nje komandant policie mundet te qendroje edhe 30 vjet... "Ti" nuk ke nje parti qe ben zgjedhje (Kosova e ka),ti je pothuajse 3-4 vjet pa gjykate kushtetuese dhe ke drejtesine te coptuar,je pothuajse edhe pa President sepse presidenti punon per partine e gruas etj etj
> 
> "Prandaj,shqiptari mire beri qe heshti,se te bluash ne koke budallikun e italianit duhet te jesh alien...


Shqetesimet qe ti ngre jane me vend. Po, shteti shqiptar dhe adminstrata publike nuk jane konsoliduar sic duhet. Sistemi i drejtesise eshte edhe me problematiku. Te gjitha keto jane probleme te Shqiperise qe presin zgjidhje. POR kjo nuk e ndryshon aspak ate qe po diskutojme ketu. A duhet te votojne shqiptaret? Ose me mire te themi, a ka pushtet vota e tyre dhe a mund te sjelli ndryshim? Une dhe profesori italian po te themi qe vota ne Shqiperi ka sjelle ndryshim. Edhe ndryshim pozitiv, edhe ndryshim tejet negativ sic jane inkriminimi i politikes kete dekaden e fundit ku kriminelet e trafikantet nuk i gjen me ne rruge, i gjen ne parlament dhe para ekraneve te televizioneve. Apo fenomenin e shitblerjes se votes me parate e krimit te organizuar e trafikut te droges.

Shqiptaret kane sjelle ndryshime me voten e tyre ne keto 30 vjet. Nese nuk me beson mua, shko e pyet Fatos Nanon dhe Sali Berishen qe jane sot pensioniste politike. Dhe ne dy dite, shqiptaret mund te nxjerrin edhe nje personazh te trete ne pension po me voten e tyre. Dhe kjo eshte prove e deshmi qe vota e shqiptareve ka peshe per te sjelle ndryshimin ne vend. Ti e une mund te debatojme sa te duam nese ndryshimi qe vjen eshte pozitiv apo negativ, por askush nuk duhet te mohoje prezencen e ndryshimit. Vete shqiptaret qe jetojne ne ate vend preken direkt nga politikat e ketij ndryshimi, per mire apo per keq. Dhe tu kerkosh atyre qe te mos votojne, eshte njesoj si ti denosh me vdekje, tu vrasesh shpresen per nje jete me te mire ne ate vend.

Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Shqetesimet qe ti ngre jane me vend. Po, shteti shqiptar dhe adminstrata publike nuk jane konsoliduar sic duhet. Sistemi i drejtesise eshte edhe me problematiku. Te gjitha keto jane probleme te Shqiperise qe presin zgjidhje. POR kjo nuk e ndryshon aspak ate qe po diskutojme ketu. A duhet te votojne shqiptaret? Ose me mire te themi, a ka pushtet vota e tyre dhe a mund te sjelli ndryshim? Une dhe profesori italian po te themi qe vota ne Shqiperi ka sjelle ndryshim. Edhe ndryshim pozitiv, edhe ndryshim tejet negativ sic jane inkriminimi i politikes kete dekaden e fundit ku kriminelet e trafikantet nuk i gjen me ne rruge, i gjen ne parlament dhe para ekraneve te televizioneve. Apo fenomenin e shitblerjes se votes me parate e krimit te organizuar e trafikut te droges.
> 
> Shqiptaret kane sjelle ndryshime me voten e tyre ne keto 30 vjet. Nese nuk me beson mua, shko e pyet Fatos Nanon dhe Sali Berishen qe jane sot pensioniste politike. Dhe ne dy dite, shqiptaret mund te nxjerrin edhe nje personazh te trete ne pension po me voten e tyre. Dhe kjo eshte prove e deshmi qe vota e shqiptareve ka peshe per te sjelle ndryshimin ne vend. Ti e une mund te debatojme sa te duam nese ndryshimi qe vjen eshte pozitiv apo negativ, por askush nuk duhet te mohoje prezencen e ndryshimit. Vete shqiptaret qe jetojne ne ate vend preken direkt nga politikat e ketij ndryshimi, per mire apo per keq. Dhe tu kerkosh atyre qe te mos votojne, eshte njesoj si ti denosh me vdekje, tu vrasesh shpresen per nje jete me te mire ne ate vend.
> 
> Albo


Albo,personalisht nuk me mjafton ky ndryshimi jot,qe eshte vetem ndryshim dhe rotacion emrash. Ta quash ndryshim pushimet qe po ben Fatos Nano me leket e tua e te miat me duket marrezi,per te mos folur per leket e klanit Berisha.
Albo,per mua ndryshimi do ishte sikur Lulzim Basha te fuste ne burg Edi Ramen ose disa ministra te tije.Atehere do vinte ndryshimi,sikur Lulzim Basha te premtonte qe te pakten brenda vitit do ti dergonte perpara drejtesise dhe ti sekuestronte pasurite. Ne te kundert,ne qofte se ky premtim nuk realizohet vitin e pare te japi direkt doreheqjen.Atehere do ta votoja edhe une Bashen 
Ky do ishte ndryshimi,jo se kam qef te futen njerezit ne burg apo te sekuestrohen pasurite,por se eshte e vetmja menyre per te garantuar popullin qe ata qe do vine me mbrapa nuk do vjedhin. Ndryshimi nuk vjen me rotacion emrash,sepse te erdhi Rama dhe ta beri me keq se Berisha,edhe me Bashen te vetme garanci qe ke eshte se do ta beje me keq se Rama...e keshtu me radhe.

Profesorit italian thuaji;"amanet stabilitetin" ! Qe klasa jone politike e stabilizuar po mendon ti zevendesoje punetoret shqiptare me popull nga Bangladeshi,dhe qe ne kohen veçanerisht te rilindjes kane  ikur me shume shqiptar nga Shqiperia se sa ne kohen e vdekjes se Skenderbeut kur turku dogji Arberine
.

----------

Eloh ! (24-04-2021)

----------

